# Interesting "fix" for the Amazon unlighted cover problem



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Just saw this on MobileRead, very interesting. I think I'm gonna try it..

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115438


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

This does appear to work. Has it worked for you? It's working for me so far. Basically it eliminates the static before it even has a chance to accumulate. Nice because it does not involve applying plastic/polish to the hinges. Removing the hinge coating seems to work for people as well, because the fully exposed metal also negates the static before it builds up (which is probably why the lighted cover doesn't have the problem), but that involves taking sandpaper or a rotary tool to the hinges.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried the dryer sheet trick but it didn't work.  My Kindle was rebooting before I even had a chance to open up a book.  So I called CS and they gave me a credit and I've ordered a lighted cover to replace it.  They said I did not have to send back this un-lighted one, so today just for the heck of it, I took a really small piece of sandpaper and sanded off as much of the finish on the hinges as I could get to.  Put my Kindle back in, and so far so good, it hasn't rebooted even once!  It really wasn't very hard to do, if there are others out there who want to keep this case, try it!


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Good to hear. If I run into more problems, I'll try the sanding method. The cover was free at this point, anyhoo.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's what I thought too, I really wasn't losing anything if it didn't work.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Just saw this on MobileRead, very interesting. I think I'm gonna try it..
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115438


That's a very interesting solution. I hope it works. Let us know. If it does I'll get the cover.


----------

